# My son's first on the fly...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Took my 10 year old son Nolan out tonight to chase after my favorite adversary, the ol' mighty HSB. 
Water was cold, baitfish were scarce & the bite didn't turn on as early as it has been, so it was nearing dark as he got his chance to tangle with a 6 lb bull. 

Got the latter portion of the battle on film also. Pardon my coaching but there are a lot of things going on when a hybrid takes off. His first instinct was to hold onto the spinning reel which is definitely a no-no... So between that & the rod bending I was staying on him about controlling the fish & using the drag efficiently. 

I had him equipped with the Winston 5 weight & Abel Super 6 & must admit I was a little concerned that a thousand dollars worth of gear was going to go rocketing down the river. I knew it'd be fun though, if a little undergunned. 

I reinforced "hold onto the rod tight" many times also.  

Ron, this was your mono furled leader by the way. This is not the only fish it's landed.  They are a winner for sure, thanks again. 

[YOUTUBE]6zIZYjGF410[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Priceless!


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Quality times, great memories... Frame that pic. Nice to hear that the mono is holding up. 
PM to follow...
R
Had this rod inscribed "In memory of my father, who took me fishing"


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome fish and a great story..

Hey whats with the fishing attire? I half expected both of you to be in a button down, collard, golf polo!!!! JK 

Way to show the young fella the way obi wan....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to him!!!!!!!!!!!
On the video clip it sounds like you are just a bit into the fight. 

Kids can be tough on tackle, my 10 year old son managed to break the tip section of his 4wt rod this summer. 
I gave him my Sage 4wt to replace it. At least the Sage has a good warranty.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

> On the video clip it sounds like you are just a bit into the fight.




It did sound that way didn't it? 

I was nervous as all hell he was going to lose the fish, plus I was huffin' & puffin' from the 10 minutes of the fight that you _didn't_ see on video...where I was showing him how to run full speed down the rocks to keep from getting spooled! The fish took him into the backing twice... it was an awesome experience!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Where was this at? Like what river not what spot.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Chris, it came from & was returned to the Little Miami River.....


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Job!................................


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Lucky kid, Nice job Dad!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I need to get my happy *** down there and fish, don't I?

Awesome pic, great experience  You'll make a permanent fisher out of him for sure with stuff like that!


----------



## CaptainJuice (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Good job to you and your son.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Great vid, fantastic fish. Looks like he held his own, you should be proud. I'd love to hear him bragging about this to his friends at school!!


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Great job. You should both be proud!!!


----------

